# Is this Veltec on eBay?



## bikenj (Feb 27, 2002)

I know Colnago distribution has changed hands to Colnago-America, who incidentally have exceeded my expectations, but is Veltec blowing out the last of their Colnagos on eBay?

I know they distribute Sidi and Colnago which are both being blown out on eBay. I've never seen so many Colnagos on eBay. Now is the the time if you're in my market. 

Also, on another note, I've purchased an item via eBay with bing.com and it's brilliant. I love saving money. Just remember, max cash back is $200. Not when you consider a seller is asking $2,600 for the same Colnago Veltec (supposedly) is selling for $3,100. 

Hmmm, I'm going to get $200 back and would I rather with a Veltec (I no longer carry nor want to deal with Colnago, leave to Colnago -America) or $200 on $2600 sans the Veltec connection, yet the 2 year warrenty.

Help me out here, what's the logical choice? With $200 back, that put's the $2600 below cost.?!?!


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

bikenj said:


> I know Colnago distribution has changed hands to Colnago-America, who incidentally have exceeded my expectations, but is Veltec blowing out the last of their Colnagos on eBay?
> 
> I know they distribute Sidi and Colnago which are both being blown out on eBay. I've never seen so many Colnagos on eBay. Now is the the time if you're in my market.
> 
> ...


Honestly, I am having a hard time trying to follow what you are saying. Are sellers offering Colnagos for $2,600 right now? I know one of my teammates bought a EP for $2,600 several months ago when Veltec was blowing out frames. Is the new price point for Colnagos from Colnago America $2,600? I'll have to check out Wrench Science, C-Bike, and Competitive Cyclist to see what they are now selling Colnagos for.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm pretty sure Veltec has no Colnago stock left. They blew it all out with super cheap prices. I got myself a CX1 for next to nothing when you look at the 2010 pricing.


----------



## bikenj (Feb 27, 2002)

*Colnagos close to cost, if not, below cost. Dealer is mad...*



mtbbmet said:


> I'm pretty sure Veltec has no Colnago stock left. They blew it all out with super cheap prices. I got myself a CX1 for next to nothing when you look at the 2010 pricing.


I see there are some individuals selling Colnagos, but then there's one selling Colnagos, Sidi shoes and some other items that appear me to part of build kits. Just taking the Colnago and number of Sidi shoes, it appears to be Veltec. 

I put a few bids in for some of their Colnagos from $2000 then raised it up to $2700 hoping to get one of these on the cheap. But I haven't received a counter offer, rejection or an auto reply of acceptance. 

So you've got me. I also contacted one the guys who not affiliated with this "Veltec" group and he's pissed. Some of the Colnags are close to, if not, below his cost. Now he obviously can't compete. 

Just seem like this weird shake-up and I con't if I should jump on it or wait it out. C50 for $3,100, CX-1 for $2,700, et al. Well...They're all new and come with their warranty. Might as well go it then, right?


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

I doubt Colnago will stand by their warranty if your buying off Ebay.


----------



## bikenj (Feb 27, 2002)

Forgot to mention, if you buy anything, got through bing.com, $200 back on items like this.


----------



## bikenj (Feb 27, 2002)

*They warrantied an eBay NOS I bought for below cost...*



sabre104 said:


> I doubt Colnago will stand by their warranty if your buying off Ebay.


I didn't think so either, but I was really wrong. 

I have first hand experience. I bought '05 E1 from the Hub of Aspen via eBay. They're no longer a Colnago dealer and bought for under cost. It was new old stock. 

The E1 start cracking at the seat stay and top tube junction. Sent some pictures, gave them a week, followed up and Spoke with guys at Colnago-America and I teases you not....The first words out of Shane's mouth was, I'm sending you a brand new CX. That's quality service. The only thing he asked for was proof of purchase...I emailed him my PayPal receipt...The New CX is on the way. 

Hence, why I'm so interested in these Colnagos. $1,600 for an E1, they stand behind their warranty and I win the lottery with a $3499 CX. 

Another company turning around and taking care of their customers, their brand and their promise. That's a company I want to due business with.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

bikenj said:


> I didn't think so either, but I was really wrong.
> 
> I have first hand experience. I bought '05 E1 from the Hub of Aspen via eBay. They're no longer a Colnago dealer and bought for under cost. It was new old stock.
> 
> ...



I really appreciate you honestly sharing your first hand experiences.

However, that is entirely at odds with "Colnago-America's" posts on this forum, whoever the gentleman is representing Colnago-America. Mr. Soren Krebs ([email protected]) appears to be the Manager of Colnago America, which is based in Chicago.

As per my understanding, Colnago-America would only warranty internet purchases from their _two_ authorized internet retailers, which are R&A Cycles in Brooklyn, NY and Wrench Science in Berkeley, CA. As far as I understand, any internet purchases from sources other than those two retailers will not benefit from a warranty.

I personally have beendying to place an order with a retailer on the authorized retail distribution list, but which is not one of those two "authorized" internet retailers. I am extremely apprehensive doing so, and thus I have chosen not to make that internet purchase.

Never mind Ebay or Craigslist.

I personally invite Colnago-America to comment and correct me if I am wrong. I would very much like you to put that in writing so that it is legally binding. Otherwise, I will continue to refrain from making the said internet purchase.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Did you ever stop to think that bikenj might be the one actually selling these $3,100 frames on ebay? I've seen these frames for sale for about a month now. Some have sold, others have been around the entire month, along with a pair of Star forks for $399. I thought about buying one, and then thought better of it. If these new frames are such a great deal, they wouldn't be around this long. They are ok deals, but nothing utterly spectacular.

Plus, I would want something in writing from an actual Colnago representative regarding the warranty before I purchased, if the warranty was a big issue to me. Me, I bought both of my high dollar frames from Bellatisport, saved $1,100+ and received a 1 year warranty instead of the standard 2 year, or was it 3 year warranty. So far, so good.

Approach all information on the internet with a degree of critical skepticism. Find the Colnago America website, give them a call, speak to somebody in a position of authority, and then get them to put it in writing. Otherwise, consider the conversation to have never happened.


----------



## bikenj (Feb 27, 2002)

fabsroman said:


> Did you ever stop to think that bikenj might be the one actually selling these $3,100 frames on ebay? I've seen these frames for sale for about a month now. Some have sold, others have been around the entire month, along with a pair of Star forks for $399. I thought about buying one, and then thought better of it. If these new frames are such a great deal, they wouldn't be around this long. They are ok deals, but nothing utterly spectacular.
> 
> Plus, I would want something in writing from an actual Colnago representative regarding the warranty before I purchased, if the warranty was a big issue to me. Me, I bought both of my high dollar frames from Bellatisport, saved $1,100+ and received a 1 year warranty instead of the standard 2 year, or was it 3 year warranty. So far, so good.
> 
> Approach all information on the internet with a degree of critical skepticism. Find the Colnago America website, give them a call, speak to somebody in a position of authority, and then get them to put it in writing. Otherwise, consider the conversation to have never happened.



I would agree, speak with them. I wish I was the one selling.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

bikenj said:


> I would agree, speak with them. I wish I was the one selling.


Heck, I wish I was the one buying. I saw an Extreme C or two on there that I like, but I just finished building up my C50 yesterday after having it on the stand for 11 months. Plus, I just cannot justify the Extreme C when the C50 comes in at 14.3 pounds. Colnago will have to come out with something really innovative before I buy another frame, or I will have to get powerful enough to feel my frames flex to justify purchasing the EPS.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Plus, I would want something in writing from an actual Colnago representative regarding the warranty before I purchased, if the warranty was a big issue to me.


You and I both, Counselor. If only they were to actually respond....


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Approach all information on the internet with a degree of critical skepticism. Find the Colnago America website, give them a call, speak to somebody in a position of authority, and then get them to put it in writing. Otherwise, consider the conversation to have never happened.


Actually I approach actual face-to-face conversations with skepticism as well. I requested my usual retailer to spell out the warranty in writing, which he doesn't really do.

Oral conversations, while legally binding in court, is a matter of he-said I-said, and is a mess to settle. I want concrete, irrefutable, corroborative evidence. 

The whole bike business is.. how should I say politely.. a little questionable.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

iyeoh said:


> Actually I approach actual face-to-face conversations with skepticism as well. I requested my usual retailer to spell out the warranty in writing, which he doesn't really do.
> 
> Oral conversations, while legally binding in court, is a matter of he-said I-said, and is a mess to settle. I want concrete, irrefutable, corroborative evidence.
> 
> The whole bike business is.. how should I say politely.. a little questionable.


Agreed about face to face conversations, and agreed about the bike business.


----------



## iyeoh (Jan 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> Colnago will have to come out with something really innovative before I buy another frame, or I will have to get powerful enough to feel my frames flex to justify purchasing the EPS.


I wished that I can get away with a C-50. Never mind a Extreme C. I'm not cut from the same bale of cloth as you are. I'm a whole lot heavier. And its not about losing weight, because I'm about 10 pounds heavier than I was in college, when I was a mediocre Cat 3.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

BTW, Veltec doesn't distribute Sidi any longer, either. They distribute Lake. Sidi has it's own distribution - SidiUSA.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Selling a CX1 for $3100 on ebay is a hefty margin. A shop could have bought a bunch of frames off of Veltec and are selling them off on ebay. I know what the closeout price was on these frames. We sold about 5 or 6 of them for much less than $3100 and still made a bunch of cash.


----------

